# Pumpe mit zwei geschwindigkeiten betreiben.



## Johannes Ashur (28 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

Ein Kunde möchte in seinem gartenteich folgendes realisieren: 

Im "Normalbetrieb" soll die Pumpe zu 80%laufen. 
Jedoch müsste man ca. 5 mal am Tag die Pumpe zu bestimmten für ca. 5min. mit 100% betreiben können. 
Die pumpe ist eine Wechelstrom Pumpe und hat eine Leistung von ca. 300 Watt. 
Was würdet Ihr Vorschlagen?Wäre diese Applikation mit einem FU möglich ?
Oder lkönnte man dieses auch mit einem Sanftstarter realisieren?


Gruß 

Johannes


----------



## MW (28 Oktober 2007)

Johannes Ashur schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr Vorschlagen?Wäre diese Applikation mit einem FU möglich ?
> Oder lkönnte man dieses auch mit einem Sanftstarter realisieren?


 
Ich glaub Softstarter können das nicht, mit Softstartern lässt man einen Motor nur Geschmeidig (SOFT) anlaufen und oft auch wieder Stillsetzen, der kann also auch nur 0% ---> 100% ---> 0%, zwischendrin geht da meineswissens nix.

FU an Wechselstrommotor kann ich nix zu sagen, weiss ich nicht ob das so funktioniert


----------



## xhasx (30 Oktober 2007)

Phasenanschnittsteuerung!
Bohrmaschine!?!


----------



## poppycock (30 Oktober 2007)

*Phasenanschnittsteuerung*

Hallo,

vielleicht ist dein Vorhaben mit dem DC-gesteuerten Dimmer von Velleman zu realisieren?!
Der Dimmer ist ein Bausatz, lässt sich aber sehr leicht und schnell zusammenbauen.
Mehr Infos auf der Conrad-Seite unter http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=190955 oder im Anhang.
Lampen gehen damit sehr gut zu dimmen, aber einen Motor habe ich damit noch nicht betrieben!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## edison (30 Oktober 2007)

Der Dimer ist schonmal ein prima Tipp,
Was für eine Pumpe ist denn dort eingesetzt?


----------



## georg69 (31 Oktober 2007)

*Bausatz von Conrad*

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe das mal mit einem 1Phasigen Lüftermotor (Radialgebläse) realisiert.
Ich habe dazu einen Dimmerbausatz von Conrad 190955 - 62 für 20,47 verwendet und das hat einwandfrei funktioniert, Du musst halt noch 2 Sollwerte umschalten und fertig.

Georg


----------

